# fixed vs moveable catch wires for VSP (installing next week)?



## TimTheWiner (Jun 8, 2013)

So I have my gripples and tool coming in mid-week and 6 out of my 10 rows will be VSP trained (the other 4 TWC), but I am a little concerned with if my three pairs of catch wires should be moveable on chains like half the local vineyards I've seen doing but still a little question about this "leap frogging" of the wires, or how they are actually moving to keep the shoots inside vs. 3 sets of fixed wires which seem to be kept more taut and some people say is "easier" than moveable wires. I just spent $30 on 60 feet of chain thinking I am doing moveable, but now I am wondering if I should return it and buy more gripples and go with fixed. The other option is that since this is suppose to be a LEARNING project moreso than the final grape yield, I am wondering if I should consider doing half and half and this way I can learn from both techniques and the advantages or disadvantages of one over the other first hand and could use the info later if I decided to expand. The varietals that I am planting that I have _chosen_ to train VSP are listed below, so if there are some that are highly recommended to do moveable vs fixed then please let me know, and thank you!!

VSP (moveable, fixed, or indifferent?):
Cab Franc
Riesling
Gewurztraminer
Chardonel
Seyval Blanc
Vignoles

TWC:
Marquette
Noiret
La Crescent
Cayuga


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2013)

Either way will be about the same this year as the growth won't probably fill it in good anyways. Next year it is poossible that the moveable catch wires will mean less work tucking. As they begin to grow, you drop the wires down and when the shoots get about 18 inches long, you pull the first set of wires up to catch the shoots inside. You can catch most of the shoots with that operation. Repeat with the other wires as the shoots grow.


----------



## GEM (Jun 9, 2013)

I would suggest that you do movable catch wires for all. I am in my second year with cab franc, Zin, and Sangiovese. The movable are better for the reasons grape an suggests. I am in a strong wind area, so I put in two sets of catch wires and I am glad I did. The vines are growing like mad and I am having to go thru the vineyard weekly pushing the shoots up thru the wires. Just my observation, but do the things that make the job easier. A vineyard takes a lot of work, so work smart! Gary


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 11, 2013)

So what is the recommended way to hold the carcass wires to the MIDposts if they need the be moveable? I already have 4" eastern cedar in place so those steel ones are not an option. Maybe screw-in metal hooks?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2013)

You can use hooks or use 16 or 20d nails with the heads cut off (bolt cutter works well). Then slip a chain link over them to hook it up.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 11, 2013)

I had come upon this link when searching google and many of the responses had me pondering. A local vineyard that uses very tight fixed pairs seems to have very straight "hedge-looking" rows.
http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/47599-vsp-movable-catch-wires/

Here is an excerpt:


----------



## GEM (Jun 12, 2013)

He is talking about paired catch wires, i.e. one on either side of the pole at the same position. I have two sets of paired catch wires since I have so much wind at my place. What he does not recommend is the single catch wire at various hights. Greg is well respected in the vineyard business. GEM


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 12, 2013)

So I guess I will go with 3 pairs of moveable wires, although I tend to wonder if I should try 1 or 2 rows fixed just to have experience with both methods. I was debating about drilling a single hole through the cedar posts at 12" apart (in height) then using 3/16" drill rod through the hole and bent upwards with pliers. But it would've cost $40 and a lot more work and the possibility of them rotating downwards so for $10 less I got a bunch of "eye hooks" only more like a C. Should work fine. 

Do I need the top pair of wires (at 72") to be fixed or moveable as well, and do I need hooks at the base of the posts or do I just lay the wire on the ground before raising it back up to catch the shoots?


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 12, 2013)

This is what I am using to hold the catch wires on the mid posts. Using galvanized nails got the ends with the chain.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2013)

ShockwaveCT said:


> Do I need the top pair of wires (at 72") to be fixed or moveable as well, and do I need hooks at the base of the posts or do I just lay the wire on the ground before raising it back up to catch the shoots?


 
No need to lay the wires on the ground. Leave them hooked and just lower the wires enough to scoop up the shoots. As you undo them from the posts, bring them out and under the shoots you plan on catching. I make two passes on each side- one to undo the wires and swing out and come back up the row moving them in and up to reattach to the posts (nails work alright to hang the wires on).


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2013)

See the link for a little information on moveable catch wires. It pretty much says what I tried to explain.
http://blogs.cornell.edu/nnygrapeupdate/2013/06/13/vsp-moving-catch-wires/


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks good, still wish I could see it in action. I don't know how there are no you tube videos on this procedure.


----------

